# Thriller Bark Zoro vs Lucci and Kaku



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 25, 2015)

Post Shusui sword


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 25, 2015)

Zoro gets his ass kicked.


----------



## tanman (Jul 25, 2015)

Lucci solos.
Total mismatch.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 25, 2015)

Zoro's only hope is to Ashura oneshots Kaku before Lucci can even gets on his face.
And it's unlikely to happen considering how fast Lucci is.

He loses despite being individually stronger than both Lucci and Kaku.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 25, 2015)

Lucci can defeat him by himself,with Kaku this is overkill.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jul 25, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro's only hope is to Ashura oneshots Kaku before Lucci can even gets on his face.
> And it's unlikely to happen considering how fast Lucci is.
> 
> He loses despite being individually stronger than both Lucci and Kaku.



This

Individually he rapes both

but the duo can gang on him before he gets to use Ashura


----------



## Ruse (Jul 25, 2015)

Too much even for the grandmaster


----------



## Quuon (Jul 25, 2015)

Zoro gets his shit pushed in.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jul 25, 2015)

1 shots Kaku and 2 shots Lucci with Asura

 Has there ever been a restriction on Asura ? If not then I propose that Zoro can spam Asura


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 25, 2015)

Lucci solos.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2015)

Lucci can arguably solo.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 25, 2015)

Lucci obviously can't solo. 
Zoro obviously can't solo.


----------



## Imagine_Breaker (Jul 25, 2015)

I think a Zoro vs Lucci fight could go either way.


----------



## Jossaff (Jul 26, 2015)

lol , Lucci solos


----------



## blueframe01 (Jul 26, 2015)

3 sword Zoro would probably beat them individually, but the duo would mid diff him.


----------



## Amol (Jul 26, 2015)

Lucci solos .
Together they rape him .


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jul 26, 2015)

Zoro is reunited with stairfodder


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Jul 26, 2015)

exactly what is the difference having post shusui sword if Zoro's stats are pre-skip


----------



## Yuki (Jul 26, 2015)

Lucci was so strong that even while only being one Gatling attack away from KO, Luffy thought he could murder Zoro, Sanji, Franky, Robin, Nami and Ussop. 

True, they were post their fights as well. But every one of them were in better condition than what Lucci was. As like i said, Lucci was only one Gatling attack away from KO. 

In short. Lucci > Zoro.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 26, 2015)

Lucci can beat Zoro alone.
Kaku is overkill.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 26, 2015)

Lmao at people who think Lucci > Zoro.

No just no.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jul 26, 2015)

> Thriller Bark Zoro is individually stronger than Lucci


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 26, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Lucci was so strong that even while only being one Gatling attack away from KO, Luffy thought he could murder Zoro, Sanji, Franky, Robin, Nami and Ussop.
> 
> True, they were post their fights as well. But every one of them were in better condition than what Lucci was. As like i said, Lucci was only one Gatling attack away from KO.
> 
> In short. Lucci > Zoro.



Luffy didn?t know about the power-ups of Zoro and Sanji so he couldn?t possibly give an accurate judgment. Doesn?t mean he?s wrong since it?s unlikely that Zoro+Sanji could have kept using Asura and Diable Jambe but that statement of his is still misleading.


----------



## tanman (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry to remind you guys, but in EL there was a 1500 point gap between Zoro and Lucci in EL.
Zoro didn't get that much of a boost. Ryuma didn't really bring out many new skills in him.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2015)

Even worse when ryuuma was defeated with only two swords.

The only thing that pushed Zoro in thriller bark was Kuma's bubble.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 26, 2015)

Shigan to the throat.


----------



## KamiKira (Jul 26, 2015)

Lucci could solo, ya'll brothers tripping if you truly believe that pre-skip zoro can react to g2 equivalent speed


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 26, 2015)

1- Lucci is slower than g2
2- Preskip Zoro was reacting to light speed pad cannon. It may have been hyperbole but it was still faster than g2

OT: Lucci would probably win extreme diff against this version of Zoro by himself. With Kaku, it's not a match anymore


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2015)

Luchi probably mid-high diffs him. High at the most. Never extreme.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 26, 2015)

> Sorry to remind you guys, but in EL there was a 1500 point gap between Zoro and Lucci in EL.


Where are you getting this shit from?
First of all those numbers mean nothing because it only speaks about physical strength, so even if Zoro was far behind Lucci (which he probably isn't) it wouldn't mean anything because he is a swordsman.
Zoro's attacks are way more lethal than Luffy's and he was always more durable his captain as well.

EL Zoro would have beaten Lucci extreme diff.

TB Zoro would have won high-high diff.



> ya'll brothers tripping if you truly believe that pre-skip zoro can react to g2 equivalent speed


He could react to faster than G2 Lufy.


----------



## Mike S (Jul 26, 2015)

Lucci is a bit underrated. People seem to overlook the fact that Luffy had a slight advantage over Lucci as Luffy is immune to blunt damage. Zoro doesn't have that luxury so the damage from the blunt attacks Lucci displayed in the beginning of his fight with Luffy, would accumulate for Zoro. However, thee insane damage soak Zoro displayed on Thriller Bark - aswell as the arcs before - may be enough to make up to make up for the immunity-to-blunt-damage advantage Luffy had over Lucci. TB Zoro vs Lucci is a toss up.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 26, 2015)

Zoro beats Lucci with extreme and Kaku with high diff, but loses against them together without a question.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Where are you getting this shit from?
> First of all those numbers mean nothing because it only speaks about physical strength, so even if Zoro was far behind Lucci (which he probably isn't) it wouldn't mean anything because he is a swordsman.
> Zoro's attacks are way more lethal than Luffy's and he was always more durable his captain as well.
> 
> ...


Zoro's not Ashura attacks were not comparable at all to G2 attack power.Lucci's Rokushiki prowess was far superior than the like of kaku and Zoro had problems breaking through Kaku's tekkai.Lucci would wreck Zoro period.He is much faster,his attacks would be lethal because Zoro does not have a rubbery body etc.

Also people really underestimate how much of a fucking boost G2 was pre skip.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 26, 2015)

> Zoro's not Ashura attacks were not comparable at all to G2 attack power


Luffy was fighting on par with Zoan Lucci without his G2 for most of the fight.
And when using G2 he was dominating Lucci.

Fight was close because Luffy had trouble spamming G2.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 26, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Zoro's not Ashura attacks were not comparable at all to G2 attack power.Lucci's Rokushiki prowess was far superior than the like of kaku and Zoro had problems breaking through Kaku's tekkai.Lucci would wreck Zoro period.He is much faster,his attacks would be lethal because Zoro does not have a rubbery body etc.
> 
> Also people really underestimate how much of a fucking boost G2 was pre skip.



You're talking to the second biggest Zoro tard of this forum.

Just give it up...


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Luffy was fighting on par with Zoan Lucci without his G2 for most of the fight.
> And when using G2 he was dominating Lucci.
> 
> Fight was close because Luffy had trouble spamming G2.



Non gear Luffy could not break through Lucci's tekai.Rifle did shit to Zoan Lucci.Zoro won't do any better period


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 26, 2015)

> You're talking to the second biggest Zoro tard of this forum.


Go read FT you're out of your element dude.



> Non gear Luffy could not break through Lucci's tekai.Rifle did shit to Zoan Lucci.Zoro won't do any better period


Lucci was not trying to use Tekkai against Luffy later on in the fight.
Luffy struggled at the beggining in his base form, then when G2 turned off he was still fighting on par with Zoan form Lucci.

Also Tekkai is said to have the durability of steel, guess what? Zoro can cut steel since Alabasta.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Go read FT you're out of your element dude.
> 
> 
> Lucci was not trying to use Tekkai against Luffy later on in the fight.
> ...



Luffy was keeping up with Zoan Lucci because G2 really did a number on him.

That's why Zoro had problems breaking through Kaku's Tekkai


----------



## King plasma (Jul 26, 2015)

If Zoro fights them at the same time he gets low or mid diffed. Zoro was holding off Kaku and Kabra in their zoan states while being handcuffed to Sogeking, so no way is he going to get raped. 

Individually, a fight with Lucci can go either way imo. Zoro can keep up with Kuma who is much faster than Lucci, so Lucci's speed should not be an issue. He can also mitigate most of the damage from Lucci by blocking with his swords. He can get past tekkai even without the need to use his power up. I don't know if any of you remember, but Lucci nearly lost consciousness from Luffy's G3 punch. Asura has been compared to G3, if Lucci gets hit it can possibly end him.    

And obviously he can beat Kaku even easier.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2015)

When has Asura ever been compared to G3? 

And Lucci started to lose conciseness AFTER taking numerous G2 attacks then a G3 attack from Luffy.

Lucci's tekkai is >>> Kaku's and Zoro isn't faster than Lucci. If preskip Zoro can dodge Kuma's pad cannon's then you better believe someone who gave G2 Luffy an extreme diff fight can too.

G3 > Asura.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Lmao at people who think Lucci > Zoro.
> 
> No just no.



The only attack zoro can hope to land on lucci is lion song and kaku countered that way too easily.

Ashura can one shot lucci if he's stupid enough to tekkai it like G3 but since it's blades lucci obviously will not fall to PIS.


----------



## tanman (Jul 26, 2015)

Saying Zoro could keep up with Kuma is almost like saying pre-EL Luffy could keep up with Aokiji.


----------



## King plasma (Jul 26, 2015)

Imagine said:


> When has Asura ever been compared to G3?
> 
> And Lucci started to lose conciseness AFTER taking numerous G2 attacks then a G3 attack from Luffy.
> 
> ...



Asura has only ever been used twice pre-skip. The second time it was used,it was compared side by side with G3 against their fight with the Pacifista. Also both attacks are portrayed as very heavy hitting attacks pre-skip. I'm not going to bother and argue with you which attack is stronger, I can't prove which is stronger and you can't either.

I still think Zoro can break Lucci's tekkai despite him having better tekkai than Kaku. You're missing my point if you think i'm trying to say Zoro is faster than Lucci. I'm saying if Zoro can keep up with Kuma just fine than Lucci's speed will not be an issue. Obviously Lucci is faster than Zoro.

Also Luffy could probably mid or high-low diff Lucci by the end of TB by gear stacking.



tanman said:


> Saying Zoro could keep up with Kuma is almost like saying pre-EL Luffy could keep up with Aokiji.



I mean he can keep up with his attack speed. Not keep up with him in overall power. A perfect example would be Luffy against Mihawk.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2015)

King plasma said:


> Asura has only ever been used twice pre-skip. The second time it was used,it was compared side by side with G3 against their fight with the Pacifista. Also both attacks are portrayed as very heavy hitting attacks pre-skip. I'm not going to bother and argue with you which attack is stronger, I can't prove which is stronger and you can't either.


Their not being fucking compared, brah. 

The attacks weren't used side by side, they were used on after another. Sanji attacked first and sent the Pac to Zoro then Zoro cut it and sent it to Luffy and then Luffy finished it with a G3 punch. They have never been compared to in power. Ever. It's never been stated by any character that Asura is comparable to G3 and there are zero feats that even imply that.

The burden of proof is on YOU to prove Asura is > G3 but you can't prove that because Luffy > Zoro. Zoro's strongest attacks will *NEVER* be stronger than Luffy's. ABC logic works just fine here.



> I still think Zoro can break Lucci's tekkai despite him having better tekkai than Kaku. You're missing my point if you think i'm trying to say Zoro is faster than Lucci. I'm saying if Zoro can keep up with Kuma just fine than Lucci's speed will not be an issue. Obviously Lucci is faster than Zoro.



Zoro had problems breaking Kaku's tekkai with his attacks and the only one that managed to do so was his very strongest attack. How the in the holy hell do you think Zoro can break Lucci's tekkai if Zoro can't break Kaku's tekkai when Kaku is weaker than Lucci? Make some sense pls.

Except Zoro never kept up with Kuma. Kuma sent out a pad cannon and Zoro managed to dodge it. Fine enough, but Kuma was never racing around Zoro or anything. If Zoro can dodge them so can Luffy, Lucci and anyone else arond that level. Stop trying to bend and twist feats to fit your argument.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Their not being fucking compared, brah.
> 
> The attacks weren't used side by side, they were used on after another. Sanji attacked first and sent the Pac to Zoro then Zoro cut it and sent it to Luffy and then Luffy finished it with a G3 punch.
> 
> ...



Your Trolling right?

That retarded Logic only works in DBZ with any level of accuracy.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes I'm trolling. I wrote all of that because I just want  to mess with someone.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> *Yes I'm trolling*. I wrote all of that because I just want  to mess with someone.



As i thought. 

Because surely you would not to try and put DBZ logic into one piece.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2015)

ABC logic didn't originate from DBZ. It works just fine here.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> ABC logic didn't originate from DBZ. It works just fine here.



Not at all.

X being Stronger then Y does in no way automatically mean that X has specifically better anything then Y by default in one piece. 

That would be like me saying since Zoro>Sanji, He Is and always will be faster then Sanji which is just ridiclous. That logic works in DBZ because the mass majority of their power comes from Ki. So if someone is stronger then that means they have more KI, and more Ki means more speed, power, durability ect.

One Piece PowerScale is not based on anything like KI let alone the majority of it. So no A>B>C logic does not work here at all.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2015)

Sigh

We're talking about power here.

G3 IS stronger than Asura.

The ABC logic of power works here.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Sigh
> 
> We're talking about power here.
> 
> G3 IS stronger than Asura.



I know what your talking about and im saying the logic your using is bad.

G3 can be stronger then Asura, but its not stronger then Asura by default just because Luffy is stronger then Zoro.  Nor does Asura being stronger then G3 mean that Luffy is not stronger then Zoro.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2015)

Except it is. Luffy is stronger than Zoro. His strongest attacks will be stronger than Zoro's because he is STRONGER than Zoro.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Except it is. Luffy is stronger than Zoro. His strongest attacks will be stronger than Zoro's because he is STRONGER than Zoro.




I guess we are using Two different definitions here. 

When someone around here says X is stronger then Y. I intepret that as X can beat Y in a fight.


----------



## Gohara (Jul 27, 2015)

Lucci and Kaku win with low to mid difficulty.  Lucci is more powerful than Zoro, so Lucci having Kaku's help lessens the difficulty.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Except it is. Luffy is stronger than Zoro. His strongest attacks will be stronger than Zoro's because he is STRONGER than Zoro.



The aftermath of Zoro?s attack moved the tower of justice as stated by Sanji... just saying.


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> The aftermath of Zoro?s attack moved the tower of justice as stated by Sanji... just saying.



And Luffy demolished a neighboring tower with a basic Gear Third punch directed at Lucci. Your point?


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 29, 2015)

How delusional do you have to be in order to believe that Ashura is not more powerful than any G3 attacks??

Zoro has always had higher offensive power than Luffy.


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> How delusional do you have to be in order to believe that Ashura is not more powerful than any G3 attacks??
> 
> Zoro has always had higher offensive power than Luffy.



And here we go


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 29, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> And Luffy demolished a neighboring tower with a basic Gear Third punch directed at Lucci. Your point?



And how much will the aftermath of that attack do to the neighboring tower?


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> And how much will the aftermath of that attack do to the neighboring tower?


 Is this supposed to be a stupid question?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 29, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Is this supposed to be a stupid question?



No answer? So I take it you concede?


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jul 29, 2015)

Lucci extreme diffs. TB Zoro.


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> No answer? So I take it you concede?



Concede to what? Nothing?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> The aftermath of Zoro?s attack moved the tower of justice as stated by Sanji... just saying.



So? That doesn't imply Asura is stronger than G3, brah. You aren't really trying to say that Luffy couldn't do that same if he and Lucci were fighting in the same location despite the fact that  Luffy has ALWAYS been portrayed as superior to Zoro and Sanji are you?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> So? That doesn't imply Asura is stronger than G3, brah. You aren't really trying to say that Luffy couldn't do that same if he and Lucci were fighting in the same location despite the fact that  Luffy has ALWAYS been portrayed as superior to Zoro and Sanji are you?



the aftermath of gear 3 will do shit 

and if anything for your argument to hold water you have to prove that ASHURA can not do the same as gear 3. I certainly think it can if the aftermath itself does something that only an attack as powerful as Kaku?s rankyaku could do.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay. I see. Extravlad 2.0


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Okay. I see. Extravlad 2.0



If someone diesagrees with you it?s extralvad 2.0? Yeah no... gear 3 in attacking power is at best equal and even that is doubtful. period. 

The delusion is real man.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 29, 2015)

Btw, G3 and Asura are both short time modes.

If Asura's attack power was > G3. Then that would have made Pre skip Zoro > Pre skip Luffy.

Asura is faster than G3. Stronger as well? Yea no.


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> If someone diesagrees with you it?s extralvad 2.0? Yeah no... gear 3 in attacking power is at best equal and even that is doubtful. period.
> 
> The delusion is real man.



You compared the reverberation from a tower getting sliced horizontally being significantly more powerful than a tower being completely destroyed indirectly after a casual punch from a Gear Third attack. 

Oh yeah, we're certainly delusional.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 29, 2015)

> despite the fact that Luffy has ALWAYS been portrayed as superior to Zoro and Sanji are you?


What drugs are you on? Zoro fought on par with Luffy on Whiskey Peak, Zoro has been stated to be equal to Luffy in 2 different Databook, that covers from chapter 1 to post Ennies Lobby.

You're talking out of your ass.


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> What drugs are you on? Zoro fought on par with Luffy on Whiskey Peak, Zoro has been stated to be equal to Luffy in 2 different Databook, that covers from chapter 1 to post Ennies Lobby.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass.



As the captain, Luffy always get the edge. Being about equal in strength doesn't hold true for power.


----------



## tanman (Jul 29, 2015)

So who's arguing that Zoro doesn't get crushed.



Juvia. said:


> Btw, G3 and Asura are both *short time modes.*
> 
> If Asura's attack power was > G3. Then that would have made Pre skip Zoro > Pre skip Luffy.
> 
> Asura is faster than G3. Stronger as well? Yea no.



I know this isn't your point, but it highlights a larger issue.
People think of Asura as a "mode" which inflates Zoro's power.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 29, 2015)

tanman said:


> So who's arguing that Zoro doesn't get crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well didn't he use an attack called something else AFTER saying Asura?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 29, 2015)

tanman said:


> So who's arguing that Zoro doesn't get crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does Asura being a mode inflate  Zoro's power?

Anyway you are correct  Asura is not a mode it's a moveset like his 1 sword style moves, 2 sword style moves ect.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 29, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> How does Asura being a mode inflate  Zoro's power?
> 
> Anyway you are correct  Asura is not a mode it's a moveset like his 1 sword style moves, 2 sword style moves ect.



Well... kinda the same thing but yea i guess you are right.

A move set that is his > 3 sword style.

It is stronger than G2 and faster than G3.

Right in the middle, but worse than both in their main aspects. 

It is no doubt stronger than basic G3 moves like a Giant Pistol. But weaker than the stronger ones like Giant Rifle and Gatling.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 29, 2015)

Asura is a stance in the 9 swords style. In this nine swords style he creates attacks

- Asura: Ichibugin
- Asura: Makyusen

With possibly others

Demonic Spirit: 9 Swords style Asura


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Well... kinda the same thing but yea i guess you are right.
> 
> A move set that is his > 3 sword style.
> 
> ...



Ashura is slow.


----------



## Beckman (Jul 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> What drugs are you on? Zoro fought on par with Luffy on Whiskey Peak, Zoro has been stated to be equal to Luffy in 2 different Databook, that covers from chapter 1 to post Ennies Lobby.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass.



Nami > Luffy + Zoro confirmed I guess. 

Don't use a gag fight for your arument...




OT: Lucci & TB Zoro are on rougly the same level, adding Kaku to either side would make it a one-sided stomp.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 29, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Ashura is slow.



Based on what exactly? All the times Zoro's opponents dodged it?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Based on what exactly? All the times Zoro's opponents dodged it?



He was running up to kaku normally.

Fast movements are depicted by partially drawn legs zoro's legs were in full view. Another way to depict this is there was any sort of dust or debris kicking up,  this was also not present. 

The other time was against the pacifista, another slow target.

The execution is as slow as gear 3.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 29, 2015)

Lucci> Pre skip Zoro

Deal with it.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jul 29, 2015)

I think if Zoro can activate Ashura first, then he wins. 

Otherwise its tough to fight both at the same time


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 29, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Ashura is slow.



No its not.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 29, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> You compared the reverberation from a tower getting sliced horizontally being significantly more powerful than a tower being completely destroyed indirectly after a casual punch from a Gear Third attack.
> 
> Oh yeah, we're certainly delusional.



Dude please I never compared that.It?s you who did that. 

I only asked you to tell me what happens if Luffy tries to replicate the feat of Zoro without actually hitting or aiming at the tower of justice. The attack itself made the whole thing move and Zoro didn?t even AIM to do that... yep certainly delusional to compare that to Luffy merely punching through a rock wall.

Might as well compare Gear 3 to Zoro?s Sanzen Sekai against Pica or Mihawk?s Glacier slice while you are at it.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 29, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> He was running up to kaku normally.
> 
> Fast movements are depicted by partially drawn legs zoro's legs were in full view. Another way to depict this is there was any sort of dust or debris kicking up,  this was also not present.
> 
> ...



>_> Zoro's base speed is faster than G3...

His attack speed however is even faster.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> No its not.



Yes it is. It's about as useful as G3  that thing is not hitting any fast moving targets.

It's a finisher. 



Juvia. said:


> >_> Zoro's base speed is faster than G3...
> 
> His attack speed however is even faster.



Zoro can't outrun a G3 punch. Lion song is zoro's fastest technique, kaku countered. Lucci by natural extension of being faster and stronger than kaku is going to have an easier time even better with ashura.

If he decides to stupidly stand up against it like he did G3 he gets one shotted. But I think everyone already knows that.


----------



## Visa (Jul 29, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Dude please I never compared that.It?s you who did that.
> 
> I only asked you to tell me what happens if Luffy tries to replicate the feat of Zoro without actually hitting or aiming at the tower of justice. The attack itself made the whole thing move and Zoro didn?t even AIM to do that... yep certainly delusional to compare that to Luffy merely punching through a rock wall.
> 
> *Might as well compare Gear 3 to Zoro?s Sanzen Sekai against Pica or Mihawk?s Glacier slice while you are at it.*


Don't know what bolded have to do with anything, they're completely irrelevant. 

What was being stated was that you said the tower reverberated indirectly as Zoro sliced Kaku, only for me to prompt you saying Luffy did the exact same thing, yet also indirectly destroying a completely different tower. 

Then you say this shit: 


> And how much will the aftermath of that attack do to the neighboring tower?



What? I just told you what Luffy did, and you say this? Were you trying to get somewhere with this?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 30, 2015)

FFS you are a moron. I can?t believe this. The bolded is just as obvious to NOT be  weaker attacks and 90% certain to be stronger than Gear 3 as Ashura. That was the point of me saying the bolded. Reading comprehension -1 point for you.



And no Luffy did not do the same thing. You must be beyond help to not see the difference. Luffy punched right through the tower while Zoro only created a shockwave or after effect (whatever you prefer) which made  the whole tower slide sidewards... he didn?t even cut it. As you can see above. All I see is Zoro standing there and the tower being completely displaced. Unless you want to tell me he cut it at the exact same spot as Kaku and lifted that whole thing upwards which makes it even more impressive.


"were you trying to get somewhere with this?" nope not anymore you are just dumb and can?t read the manga. Luffy?s fist hitting a wall to destroy it isn?t the same as a weakened after effect from zoro?s slash that never hit the tower in the first place..


----------



## Visa (Jul 30, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> FFS you are a moron. I can?t believe this. The bolded is just as obvious to NOT be  weaker attacks and 90% certain to be stronger than Gear 3 as Ashura. That was the point of me saying the bolded. Reading comprehension -1 point for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, an air pressure reverberation  displacing an already cut tower is more impressive than completely destroying one.  

>weakened Zoro 
If that's the case,  Luffy was far more weakened compared to Zoro, considering he had started  succumbing to fatigue of his Gear Second since his body wasn't used to yet. 

Moreover,  I don't  know why you're calling me an idiot when you're the same person who said post-time skip Nami wasn't superhuman.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

Ashura won't win the fight, even if it's stronger than G3, which I don't think really since Zoro was weaker than Luffy at that time after he gained the gears

I doubt he could take on Lucci alone to be honest before at least 1-2 months of training


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 30, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Yes it is. It's about as useful as G3  that thing is not hitting any fast moving targets.
> 
> It's a finisher.
> 
> ...





Ashura is no slower then the mass majority of Zoro's moves. Zoro is not a speed fighter so he is not going to be zipping around left and right, does not mean him or his attacks or slow.

G3 is  manga canon slow. Chopper could dodge it let alone Zoro

But yes Lucci is a lot faster then Zoro and can  even go in the sky if need be. So he's not going to be hit by Ashura  unless he trys to block it or counter with a attack of his own.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 30, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Yes, an air pressure reverberation  displacing an already cut tower is more impressive than completely destroying one.
> 
> >weakened Zoro
> If that's the case,  Luffy was far more weakened compared to Zoro, considering he had started  succumbing to fatigue of his Gear Second since his body wasn't used to yet.
> ...



Dude people like nami and Usopp shit their pants when they see superhuman feats from the likes of Hody who merely breaks a wall with his grip so do not even get me started on your shitty Nami-wanking.

The rest is just even more lol-worthy I will not even bother. Funny how you even twisted my comment from "weakened and unintended colleteral damage" to "weakened Zoro" to make an argument. That just puts the nail in the coffin your idiocy knows no limits.


----------



## Visa (Jul 30, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Dude people like nami and Usopp shit their pants when they see superhuman feats from the likes of Hody who merely breaks a wall with his grip so do not even get me started on your shitty Nami-wanking.
> 
> The rest is just even more lol-worthy I will not even bother. Funny how you even twisted my comment from "weakened and unintended colleteral damage" to "weakened Zoro" to make an argument. That just puts the nail in the coffin your idiocy knows no limits.



Posting insults that have no substance to the actual argument on the thread.... 

Should I take it that... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



...you have conceded?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 30, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Ashura is no slower then the mass majority of Zoro's moves. Zoro is not a speed fighter so he is not going to be zipping around left and right, does not mean him or his attacks or slow.
> 
> G3 is  manga canon slow. Chopper could dodge it let alone Zoro
> 
> But yes Lucci is a lot faster then Zoro and can  even go in the sky if need be. So he's not going to be hit by Ashura  unless he trys to block it or counter with a attack of his own.



The thing is Zoro doesn't generally tag people in speed he's actually never hit a fast moving target if you think about,  he plays a defensive game draws people into the pace of his melee combat and looks for an opening. Only the flying slashes really have that kind of pace but it's very linear. 

For Melee Lion song is a different case than the others,  when he used that attack against kuma instead of ashura that was stronger there was an obvious need to hit someone who could move as fast as he did.
Kaku is actually the fastest person he's fought and won against and the only reason why ashura decked him was because of the shock factor in having his best technique turned to nothingness an easy geppou could have gotten him out of the range but Kaku lost either way but point is the attack wasn't unavoidable.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 31, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Dude people like nami and Usopp shit their pants when they see superhuman feats from the likes of Hody who merely breaks a wall with his grip so do not even get me started on your shitty Nami-wanking.
> 
> The rest is just even more lol-worthy I will not even bother. Funny how you even twisted my comment from "weakened and unintended colleteral damage" to "weakened Zoro" to make an argument. That just puts the nail in the coffin your idiocy knows no limits.



Dude ignore that troll, life is way too good to waste time on him.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 31, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Dude ignore that troll, life is way too good to waste time on him.



I will gladly follow that advice. I mean look at him he thinks I conceded just cause I?m fed up with his bullshit.


----------



## Visa (Jul 31, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Dude ignore that troll, life is way too good to waste time on him.



 

That's real funny coming from you.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 1, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> That's real funny coming from you.



Actually by far better than coming from you


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 1, 2015)

An exhausted Lucci was said to be fully capable of murdering the SH without Ruffy-dono 

do the math


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Aug 1, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Yes it is. It's about as useful as G3  that thing is not hitting any fast moving targets.
> 
> It's a finisher.
> 
> ...



Why would Zoro use a sword technique to avoid an attack? Running, rolling, dodging, etc. Those are things he would do


----------



## RileyD (Aug 5, 2015)

Lucci is still a LOT stronger than Zoro at that point.


----------

